# There seems to be an error at the top of GBAtemp?



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone is getting this as well?
Yes I did zoom in and yes I did edit out a small thing on my bottom bar


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, that bothered me. First, our sig's got deleted, and now this? I wonder what's going on behind GBATemp.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Yeah, that bothered me. First, our sig's got deleted, and now this? I wonder what's going on behind GBATemp.


Well that answers my big question, I am not the only one with this error. But yeah, what's happening?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2009)

Same here and the scene releases seem to be down.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Same here and the scene releases seem to be down.


I just noticed that as well


----------



## House Spider (Dec 16, 2009)

I was about the post this.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> I was about the post this.


Wow, I guess I am quick on the draw, lol.I am just glad now that it wasn't just me having problems ^-^


----------



## House Spider (Dec 16, 2009)

I doubt its the Signature hacker though.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> I doubt its the Signature hacker though.


I think this time might be GBAtemp's fault


----------



## House Spider (Dec 16, 2009)

Its gone!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> Its gone!


Holy shit! Weird


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like it's some sort of error with JavaScript syntax...  Not sure though...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> It looks like it's some sort of error with JavaScript syntax...  Not sure though...


Maybe


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2009)

We're fixing a hole where the rain got in and stopped our minds from wandering where it will go.

We'll be back to normal before long, but until then we may have some hiccoughs while we fix things.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 16, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ... We'll be back to normal before long, but until then we may have some hiccoughs while we fix things.




Don't you mean hiccups?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2009)

There is already a thread about that here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197049


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> We're fixing a hole where the rain got in and stopped our minds from wandering where it will go.
> 
> We'll be back to normal before long, but until then we may have some hiccoughs while we fix things.


Oh, alright ^^ I thought it might have been linked to that, but really wasn't sure.


----------



## XWolf (Dec 16, 2009)

As the staff have responded to this thread I vote the other gets closed.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> There is already a thread about that here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197049


I posted mine one minute before he posted his


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> As the staff have responded to this thread I vote the other gets closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but the other thread is in the correct section.

Anyway who cares? The point is the problem has been brought to the staffs attention.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone is getting this as well?
Yes I did zoom in and yes I did edit out a small thing on my bottom bar


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> XWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I really had no idea where to post it and I had this one opened at the moment
But either way it's being taken care of and all is good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: It would be nice if someone moved this for me.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 16, 2009)

It's ok catboy, I appreciate you bringing it to our attention, regardless of where it was posted.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> It's ok catboy, I appreciate you bringing it to our attention, regardless of where it was posted.


Alright ^^ And I try my best really.


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

I never got any of this stuff....
Weird XD


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I never got any of this stuff....
> Weird XD


What happens with you click on the GBA release list on the front page?


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing, all normal for me, NEVER went wrong, i must have been logged off when it happened, and now it must be fixed?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Nothing, all normal for me, NEVER went wrong, i must have been logged off when it happened, and now it must be fixed?


Does the GBA release work? It still doesn't work for me


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2009)

It doesn't affect us much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just refresh the page and it's gone.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> It doesn't affect us much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that, eh must be my piece of junk computer then


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor Kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its ok, its not like you NEED it right? XD


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 18, 2009)

At least the pages are loading fast without all the damn sigs and crap


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> At least the pages are loading fast without all the damn sigs and crap




_Touche'_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 18, 2009)

Moved to appropriate section


----------



## Hooya (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm seeing similar glitches.






Chrome on Ubuntu 64-bit


----------



## dice (Dec 20, 2009)

Same here on Opera.


----------

